# traveling around europe on settlement visa!!!!



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to check if am allowed to go on holidays to any of the eurpean countries?
I do have the 33 months uk spouse visa
Thank you in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mous.am said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted to check if am allowed to go on holidays to any of the eurpean countries?
> I do have the 33 months uk spouse visa
> Thank you in advance


Your spouse visa has nothing to do with whether you can travel to other countries. If you are a citizen of a country which requires you to get a visa before travelling to a particular country then you will need a visa.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, you can leave the UK, _but_, you are still subject to visa restrictions imposed by the government of the country you're visiting for people who are on the same passport as yourself... I don't know where you're from, but let's pretend you are travelling on a Canadian passport. If you wanted to go to Moscow, Russia on a Canadian passport, you would still be required to get a visa to visit before you arrived (as do British citizens), whereas to go to the United States on a Canadian passport, you do not need any special visa or entry clearance (Britons need ESTA/Visa Waiver). 

It also goes without saying that you should _be sure that you have your Biometric Residence Permit with you_... take it with you on your holiday but _do *not* lose it_... you will have much trouble getting back into the UK without it.


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for your reply,
I am currently living and working in the UK on spouse visa,am egyptian and my husband is british and we planning to go to spain for holiday in june,now I get. I will need to apply for a spanish visa to be able to travel there.
Thanks for your reply


----------

